#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  جيهان محمد علي في محطات أبناء مصر

## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اهلا ومرحباً بك جيهان محمد علي...
اهلا بك معنا في محطات في منتدى ابناء مصر وسعيدة بتواجدك معنا في هذه الجولة.

أهلا بيكى يا بوكى و صدقينى انا الأسعد بهذا اللقاء وبهذه الفرصة الجميلة التى أتحتيها لى للتحدث عن مكان من احب الاماكن لقلبى على الاطلاق (منتدى أبناء مصر) 

بداية يا ريت تعرفينا متى كان إشتراكك في المنتدى وكيفية التعرف عليه؟

بداية التعارف كانت عن طريق محرك البحث وكنت أبحث عن معلومة ما ( أسفة لا أذكرها الان) فجاء محرك البحث لى بإسم المنتدى وستندهشى اننى قد سجلت بمجرد دخولى على الصفحة الرئيسية وبإسمى الحقيقى دون أى تورية فقد أحسست بالدفء على الفور ووقع إسم منتدى أبناء مصر كان على أذنى كما السحر
لا توجد أسباب منطقية على الاطلاق فى تسجيلى فى المنتدى ولكنه الحدس والاحساس الداخلى الذى ربطنى بهذا المنتدى من اللحظة الاولى ... ومن الجدير بالذكر أيضا اننى قد انقطعت عن التواصل قرابة العام ثم بدأت التفاعل الجدى ابتداءا من منتصف 2008 تقريبا



نصل لأول محطة لكِ في المنتدى
يا ترى في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الذي سنقف عنده..
وما هو سب اختيارك لتلك القاعة ولهذا الموضوع لنقف عندهما في اولى محطاتنا في المنتدى؟

اول محطة خالص كانت فى قاعة المرأة ..الحقيقة قضايا المرأة دايما بتشغلنى وبتكون محور اهتمامى وعلى فكرة يا ريهام اول رد عليه فى المنتدى كان منك انتى وتقريبا هو اللى رجعنى للمنتدى بعد فترة ابص عليه بعد ما كنت نسيته تقريبا ودا كان بعد ما شوفت الاعلام البريدى على الايميل بتاعى ههههههههه طبعا انتى مش فاكرة بس انا مش ممكن انسى طبعا..

سيدتى ...هل أنتِ مقهورة ؟؟؟
طبعا كان بسيط ومباشر لكن اعتقد كان بيعبر عن مكون اساسى فى تفكيرى واهتمامى لكن طبعا التجارب الاولى بنعتز بيها وببراءتها وصدقها فى حياتنا وكان الموضوع دا تقريبا اول حاجة كتبتها فى المنتدى ..

ما هو الموقف الذي لا تنسينه كلما ذكر اسم "منتدى ابناء مصر" ؟
خلينى اغير شوية فى صيغة السؤال واقول ايه الحاجة اللى اكتسبتها شخصيتى ومن ابناء مصر تحديدا ؟؟

غيري براحتك ولا يهمك علشان تعرفي بس قد ايه انا ديموقراطية 

تعلمت من المنتدى ان هناك ثمة طريق اخر يمكن ان نسلكه مع من يخالفونا فى الرأى او القناعة غير القطيعة ..
اتعلمت ازاى اتعامل مع حد وانا مختلفة معاه 180 درجة وممكن اكون علاقة انسانية ناجحة ومتوزانة وما اكونش متضايقة او مضغوطة نفسيا وعصبيا وانا بتعامل معاه ... طول عمرى بيعيبنى المباشرة الشديدة فى مشاعرى ورفض انصاف الحلول فى علاقاتى لكن وزى ما انتى عارفة المنتدى عالم مفتوح جدا وفيه من كل الاطياف ودا خرجنى من دايرة العلاقات المتجانسة اللى كنت حريصة انى افضل فيها طول عمرى لعالم وبشر يختلفون ويتصارعون فكريا حد العداء والكراهية ..اتعلمت انى ادور الاول على نقاط للاتفاق مع الاخر قبل ان تبتلعنى مساحات الخلاف ويضيع منا طريق المودة والاحترام ..

عبارات... لمن توجهينها:
- غيبتك طالت
قلب مصر ...وجودها كان بيفرق جدا بالنسبة لى حتى ولو ما حصلش بينا تواصل فى موضوعات او مشاركات لكن مجرد وجودها كان بيعنى لى الكثير فعلا ..اتمنى تكون فى احسن حال 

- اي ان كان ما حدث اللي فات مات
كل عضو فضل الابتعاد بسبب رأيه وشعوره إنه مش مرحب بيه بهذا الرأى 

- وجودك بيفرق كتير يا ريت تواجدك يكون اكثر
فاضل اتمنى تسمح له ظروفه بالتواجد اكتر بينا وفى قاعة المناقشات بالذات لانها حقيقى محتاجة لتواجده حاليا 

- هذا المكان ضم الكثير من الذكريات.. سعيد انني كنت طرف معك فيها
كل عضو او صديق تواصلت معاه هنا بحب ومودة وصدق حقيقى
يمكن بأخص زملائى فى الاشراف على المناقشات لاننا مررنا بمواقف صعبة كتير ودا ربطنا اكثر ببعض بشكل او بآخر
احمد ناصر واليمامة وفاضل... كمان محمد حسين وبنت مصرية ايام ما كانت مشرفة على الخواطر كانت لنا مواقف كتير مع بعض جميلة ولا تنسى 

- ألم يحن وقت مراجعة النفس..
- بقولها لنفسى يا ريهام لان فيه قرارت كتير جدا فى حياتى مؤجلة لاعتبارات كثيرة ودا عاوزله وقفة قوية مع النفس لحساب الخسائر الكبيرة والخسائر الاقل ...للاسف فى الحالتين هايكون فيه خسائر لكن ما باليد حيلة ولا بد من اتخاذ القرار 


عادة تفسر المواقف حسب رؤية كل منا ..
ما هو الموقف الذي اثر فيكِ وكنتِ أسأتِ تفسيره وتبين لك عكس رؤيتك بعد ذلك 

صعب نخضع اى موقف او تصرف فى المنتدى لرؤيتنا الخاصة يا بوكى ودا لاننا اصلا عمرنا ماهانقدر نعرف كل جوانب الموضوع او كل تفاصيل الشخصية( صاحبة الموقف)... صعب اننا نحل معادلة نصف معطياتها مجهول بالنسبة لنا ... رغم قناعتى ان جزء من ارواحنا بنضعه مع حروفنا عند الكتابة لكن دا مانقدرش نعول عليه فى فهم او تحليل اى موقف بيصادف ويدور قدامنا ..الاسلم اننا ناخذ بالمعانى المباشرة للحروف او المواقف
ونتعامل على اساسها ولو كان فيه اى لبس صاحب الموقف نفسه هو اللى يوضحه من غير مايسمح بمساحة للتكهنات او سوء الفهم من الاخرين ...على فكرة بيعجبنى ابن البلد جدا وبعتبره قدير فى التعامل بالاسلوب دا
رغم انه فى بعض المواقف بيكون مستفز أو مش مفهوم لكن فى اغلبها بيكون الاسلوب دا هو الاصلح والاسلم زى ما قلت 


ونتوقف عند ثاني محطاتك في المنتدى ..أين ؟
ماذا يعني لك هذا الموضوع؟ وهل له موقف تتذكرينه؟

بعد فترة الانقطاع عن المنتدى والعودة اليه مرة اخرى استهوتنى قاعة الخواطر جدا وكتبت فيها خواطر كتير وكنت تقريبا مابدخلش غيرها
بعتبر كل كتاباتى فيها محطات مهمة جدا بالنسبة لى بس يمكن اهم موضوعين ليه فيها
هو دعوة لكتابة خاطرة من سطر واااااااحد
ودا بعتبره مصدر لتفريغ شحنات نفسية وعاطفية متجدد بالنسبة لى واعتقد انه بقى كدا بالنسبة لناس كتير كمان
الموضوع التانى هو
كل عام وانت بقلبى... يا أمى
ودا عشان خاطر ماما الله يرحمها لانى كل اما احب اتكلم معاها بشكل خاص بدخل الموضوع دا واكتب اللى عاوزه اقولهولها كأنها قدامى بالظبط ...الله يرحمها 


في بعض الاحيان تكون الردود في الموضوع لها صدى وقوة لدرجة تساعد على إنجاح الموضوع أكثر...
اختاري لنا ردين من تلك الردود التي توقفتِ عندها واعجبتِ بها وماذا استوقفك فيها؟

عندك حق جدا فى دا على فكرة الردود بالنسبة لى اهم من الموضوع نفسه وعلى فكرة انا بعتبر نفسى برد افضل كتير مما بكتب مواضيع ما اعرفش ليه  ...اذكر انى بعد ما كتبت موضوع سيدتى هل انت مقهورة وبعد فترة انقطاعى عن المنتدى رجعت وما كتبتش مواضيع لفترة كبيرة جدا وكنت بفضل الدخول مواضيع الاخوة الاعضاء اللى بتستهوينى او تثير اهتمامى لغاية ما بدأ ناس كتير يطلبوا منى انى اكتب موضوعات وطبعا بقليل من التشجيع ابتديت اكتب فعلا والحكاية مشيت ..
المهم انا بذكر موضوع لعضو جميل كان هنا معانا من فترة كبيرة وترك اثر طيب رغم قلة مشاركاته لكن حقيقى انا بعتز بيه جدا وبتمنى يكون بخير ويرجعلنا قريب ان شاء الله اسمه محمد على احمد
الموضوع اسمه نطى من البلاكونة
ولانى اخدت اول تقييم ليه هنا فى المنتدى كان على ردودى فى الموضوع دا وكان من الجميلة الغايبة عننا برضو حنان فأنا بعتز بيه وبعتبره محطة مهمة من محطاتى فى المنتدى ...الرد مش قوى ولا حاجة اعتقد فيه اقوى منه انا كتبته لكنه عزيز على قلبى لانه كان فى البدايات ...

الرد التانى مش قادر احدده يا بوكى لان بجد فيه مئات الردود اللى استوقفتنى وبهرتنى ...منتدى ابناء مصر فعلا منتدى غنى بالاقلام القوية والمؤثرة صعب انتقى رد واحد او حتى عشرة لكن ممكن اقولك طبيعة الردود اللى بحبها ومين هما اصحابها ...
فيه ردود بتضحكنى حد الدموع من خفة دمها وطرافتها ..اعتقد مصراوية جدا تاخد جايزة القلم الساخر بجدارة فى ابناء مصر ...
فيه اعضاء ردودهم تتميز بغزارة المعلومات وتدفقها ولا تخلو من رؤية جديرة بالاحترام والتأمل فى نفس الوقت والمدهش خفة دم منقطعة النظير ..اعتقد ردود سيد حسن من النوعية دى ...
فيه ردود بيتميز صاحبها بالصبر والثبات الانفعالى ونجاحه المعجز فى امتصاص غضب وانفعال الطرف الاخر له فى الحوار ومهما كانوا مختلفين بل ومتصادمين احيانا دا غير مثابرته غير العادية فى البحث عن المعلومة واستقصائها والبحث عنها وتمحيصها وتوظيفها بما يخدم هدفه أو رأيه ...احمد ناصر عبقرى فى النوعية دى من الردود
فيه ردود تحسيها منغمسة بمداد القلب ..فيه ناس بتكتب بدمها حقيقى يا ريهام ..اليمامة تحتل المركز الاول فى دا فى رأيى واعتقد انى من المدرسة دى برضو لان اى رد بكتبه بكتبه بكل جوراحى ومشاعرى
فيه ردود تقطر حكمة وعقل وفلسفة غااااااااية فى العمق ...بجد مختلفة وانا دايما يبهرنى الانسان المختلف
وطبعا فاضل متفرد ومتميز جدا فى النوعية دى
واخيرا فيه ردود بتجبرنى انى اذاكرها...اذاكرها بمعنى الكلمة ...بس مذاركة ممتعة لانها دايما بتضيفلى وبتفتح امامى افاق واسعة جدا للمعرفة والفهم واكتشاف الحقائق ردود بتجبرنى انى استقبلها بطريقة مختلفة وخاصة بيها لوحدها عشان اقدر المس جوهرها... ردود بتمتعنى فى قراءتها وفى الرد عليها كمان ...ودى ردود حكيم عيووون
كفاية كدا بقى عشان انا رغيييييييييييت كتير فى النقطة دى 

في تقديرك ما هو :
- القرار الذي تأخر كثيراً في المنتدى
- القرار الذي تم التسرع في أخذه

الحقيقة يا بوكى الادارة شئ معقد جدا ومسؤولية جسيمة بالفعل ودا لان عوامل التأثير فى القرار الادارى مش دايما بتكون تحت السيطرة او معروفة او مفهومة دا من ناحية... من ناحية اخرى معروف ان اهم عامل من عوامل نجاح اى قرار ادارى هى توقيته وحتى عملية تقدير التوقيت المناسب بتبقى مسألة فيها لبس ومختلف عليها و عشان كدا سهل جداااااااا وانا من خارج هذا الاطار الادارى والمسؤولية الادارية انى اعدد عشرات القرارات المتأخرة او المتسرعة من وجهة نظر؛ جاهلة جدا بتفاصيل ومتغيرات واعتبارات كثيرة (وبالمناسبة انا بتكلم هنا عن الموضوعى فقط من هذه التفاصيل والمتغيرات والاعتبارات) لكنى لانى من داخل هذا الاطار الادارى وشاهدة على كثير من (المحن الإدارية ) ودا تعبير مافيهوش اى مبالغة على فكرة ما اقدرش ارمى الاتهامات جزافا فى هذا الصدد ولكنى اقدر اقولك شئ اخر وهو فى شكل نصيحة او توصية او امنية او وصفيها كيفما يروق لك ...
لابد من قنوات اتصال جيدة وسريعة ومتجددة بين الاعضاء والادارة وبين افراد الادارة انفسهم لنقل الفكرة والرأى والاقتراح والشكوى ...
لابد من معايير شفافة ومعلنة ومتفق عليها من الجميع حتى يسهل قياس الخطأ والصواب بناءا عليها بكل حسم وبلا تردد أو تراخى 


ما هو مفهوم حرية التعبير عن الرأي بالنسبة لكِ؟؟ ومتى تقولين اهلاً بالديكتاتورية؟

حرية التعبير عن الرأى عندى لابد وان يسبقها القدرة والشجاعة فى الدفاع عن هذا الرأى بالرأى ...فما أسهل ان ندافع عن ارائنا بالسباب وبالصوت الصاخب الغاضب الخاوى من اى منطق او معقولية ...ما أسهل ان نشخصن او نسقط قبيح الكلمات والمعانى على الاخر المخالف بهدف تسجيل نقطة تفوق وهمية عليه ننتصر بها لرأينا
إن وصل أحدهم فى فهم حرية الرأى وأطِّرها داخل هذا الاطار السابق وصفه فهو عندى لا يمتلك حرية للتعبير عن الرأى ولا رأى من الاساس

أما عن الديكتاتورية فمن المستحيل أن أقول لها اهلا وسهلا فى اى وقت وتحت أى ظرف يا عزيزتى ولكن يمكن أحيانا ان أوافق وأرحب بما يمكن وصفه( بالديموقراطية المشروطة )تلك التى تشترط الفهم والوعى بالمسؤولية بكافة صورها سواء كان مسؤولية فعل أو قول


كلمة توجهينها لأحد أعضاء المنتدى أو أكثر... فلمن وماذا تقولين فيها؟

كلمة اوجهها لكل أبناء مصر فى منتدى أبناء مصر أقول لهم : مدوا أيديكم لمنتداكم فهو بحاجة اليكم الان ولننبذ خلافاتنا ونتسامى عليها والمنتدى يسع الجميع مهما اختلفوا أو تعددت توجهاتهم 


وها نحن نصل إلى المحطة الثالثة والأخيرة
يا ترى سنختم جولتنا في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الأخير لنا فيها؟

هانختتمها فى قاعة المناقشات وموضوع الجميل والمقدس
من اقرب المواضيع لقلبى واكثرهم صخبا وجدلا ايضا لكن اعتقد انه أثر فى ناس كتير جدا.. على الاقل فى حثهم على التفكير فى قضية من أعقد قضايانا المعاصرة 


هل يوجد موضوع كنت تود الحديث عنه لم تتح الفرصة للكلام عنه في اللقاء؟

طبعاااااااااااااا
المواضيع كتير اوى يا بوكى بس لو سيبت نفسى اتكلم يبقى مش هانخلص وهانقعد سنتين تلاتة نحكى فيها ...بس هاكتفى بوضع روابط لمواضيع بعتبرها من احب المواضيع لقلبى وكل واحد فيهم له قصة وحكاية عندى بس هاحتفظ بيها لنفسى واكتفى انى اسلط عليها الضوء قدام عنيكم وعنيه انا كمان ...
بأيدينا نغير واقعنا

ع القهوة واحد وطن ...ع الريحة يا مصرى وظبطه

هنا القااااااهرة (دار الاذاعة المحلية ... ابناء مصر)


كل الشكر لكِ جيهان محمد علي على إتاحة الفرصة لي وللأعضاء الكرام للتجول معكِ عبر اروقة هذا المكان الجميل والمحبب إلى نفسي وأتمنى ان تكون سعدت معنا فيها

و الله يا ريهام أنا اللي سعيدة فعلا إن ك سمحتي ليا باسترجاع ذكريات جميلة
لك مني كل الشكر و التحية
و أتمنى إني مكتش ضيفة تقيلة
و السلام ختام،،

  

أخواني وأخواتي...إلى الملتقي يوم الأحد 14 نوفمبر  مع ضيف جديد في محطات أبناء مصر

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا سلام يا سلام
آدى المحطات وإلا فلا
 :: 
تصدقى يا جناب المديرة
أول ما وصلنى إشعار برسالة بوكى التى نوهت بها عن الموضوع لم أستطيع الصبر حتى أفتح الرسالة
بل جئت على الفور هنا لأقرأ الموضوع لأننى كنت أنتظر هذه المحطة بالذات
 :f: 
طبعا وكما توقعت أن المحطة ستكون من أجمل محطات أبناء مصر
ببساطة لأنك وكما تعودنا منك
تقرأين بكل حواسك وتكتبين بها كذلك
دائما ما أتوقف بإهتمام عند موضوعاتك كلها..كل موضوع وكل فقرة وكل سطر
من الطبيعى أن كل بنات الجنس اللطيف تقطر عاطفة وإحساس
لكنك تصيغين كل ذلك بعقل جدير بالإحترام ووعى جدير بالتقدير وأسلوب أدبى جدير بالإعجاب
والتوازن بين العقل والعاطفة شيء لا يقدر عليه إلا المتميزات من بنات حواء
ليس من السهل أبدا الجمع بين شخصية جناب المديرة الرزينة والوقورة والفنانة المبدعة والمنطلقة
لكنك إستطعت ذلك لدرجة مذهلة
زمان كنت بأقول لبسنت يا أختى التى لم تلدها أمى
ونفس الأحساس أحسه تجاهك يا جيهان
ولن أجد أفضل من تعبير كنت قد تشرفت بأنك ذكرتيه عنى ((الأخ الصديق والصديق الأخ))
لأنك بالفعل الأخت الصديقة والصديقة الأخت
شكرا لك على كل الكلام الجميل الذى ذكرتيه عنى
ودمت كما أنت إنسانة مبدعة فى تلقائيتها وتلقائية فى إبداعها
 :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

استمتعت بالحوار جدا يا جيهان تسلم ايديكى وشكرا على المواضيع الجميله الى حطتيها حقيقى المنتدى دايما عامر بالناس الجميله الى موجوده فيه وكلنا بنستفاد من تواجدكم شكرا ليكى ولريهام  :f:

----------


## عصام كابو

*بجد و الله انا استمتعت جداً بالحوار ده.. بجد جيهان واحدة من الشخصيات اللي انا بجد باستمتع جداً بردودها و رؤيتها للمواقف في المنتدي*
*احب اشير الى نقطة لفتت نظري و هي ان اجابات جيهان على الاسئلة و الحديث نفسه شدنى اكتر من المواضيع و المحطات اللي اشارت اليها.. مع كامل الاعتراف بجمال الاختيارات.. بس مش عارف يمكن ده تحيز للشخصية* 
*فى حاجة بقى مهمة برضه عايز اقولها.. و ده حصل و الله بجد دلوقتي..لما كنتي بتتكلمي عن بعض شخصيات الأعضاء لقيتني باقول في سري.. ده احمد ناصر.. ده فاضل.. بجد انت تحليلك للشخصيات روعة روعة*
*اخيراً كل الشكر لك جيهان على الحديث الممتع و لإعلامية المنتدى رقم واحد بوكي بوكي على الأختيار المميز و اسلوبها الراقي في ادارة الحوار*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليكم  :f2: 

حوار جميل جيهان

استمتعت بكل سطر فيه

لك مني خالص التحية و الود  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مساء الخير ..

الحقيقة انا سعيدة ومرتبكة جدا فى نفس الوقت 
ههههههههههه ما كنتش فاكرة ان الردود فى المواضيع دى هاتكون صعبة كدا 

فى الاول طبعا احب اشكر بوكى على توجيه الدعوة ليه حقيقى كانت تجربة جميلة جدا خاصة ان الاسئلة جت متنوعة وشاملة تقريبا كل الجوانب الشخصية للضيف مع ربطها بذكاء شديد جدا بالمنتدى وبمحطات او مواضيع هامة تهم الضيف وتعكس بصورة أو باخرى إهتماماته بالاضافة لذكرياته فى المنتدى ..مهم جدا اننا نفهم الناس اللى بنتعامل معاهم ونفهم شخصياتهم لان دا بيخلى التواصل مابينا فى المستقبل اسهل واجمل بكل تأكيد ..
بشكر الصحفية البارعة بوكى واتمنى انى التقى معاها فى مواضيع كتير فى المستقبل من مواضيعها الجميلة الانسانية 
تحياتى

----------


## drmustafa

أستاذة جيهان 
ما شاء الله
أسلوبك رائع 
جذبتني كلماتك في الردود بسدة
واختياراتك موفقة

بوكي .. مهما كررنا الشكر فهو لايكفي لذلك لن أمل من التكرار (.. بس انت استحملي .. ) شكراً بوكي

----------


## nariman

الغالية جيهان

مش حكون ببالغ لو قلت ان المنتدى بدون جيهان محمد علي بيبقى ناقصه كتير
اختياراتك جميلة قوي يا جيهان.. وعلى فكرة أنا من معجبينك ككاتبة فعلا
يعني مثلا بحب فاروق جويدة وباعتبر قلمه صديق ليا وغيره من الأقلام وانتي وأستاذة لميس وأنفال لا تقلوا في نظري ابداع أبدا 
وكلام في سرك بقى أنا عاملة ملف مجمعة فيه كل اللي بحبه ليكم جميعا ودايما برجع أقراه ..وأضيف عليه من أعمالكم الجديدة

موضوع خاطرة من سطر واحد أعتقد انه الموضوع العالمي لقاعة الخواطر ..بجد كانت فكرة رائعة وفي غاية العمق
أما ( لولاك ما غنت أصابعي ) ..بصراحة مش قادرة لحد دلوقتي ألاقي تعليق يناسب روعته 
ياريت يا جيهان مش تبعدي كتير عن الكتابة

كل التحية والتقدير أختي الغالية.. أتمنالك كل خير 
شكرا حبيبتي ريهام ..في انتظارك
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

جيهان محمد على
 




قرأت الموضوع أكثر من مرة يا جيهان لأننى أحب أن أقرئك دائما وكثيرا ..فغزارة ودسامة أفكارك وملامستها للواقع والقلب تغرى دائما بمحاولة تعدد القراءات حتى ليكتشف الواحد فى كل مرة مغازى جديدة ومعانى ثرية فى كلامك ..فيخرج وهو الفائز حقا ..
وبرغم ذلك ..
هنا
لم أستطع الرد لأكثر من مرة ..
ولم أكن لأفعل لولا أننى يجب أن أفعل ..
ولم أكن لأفعل لأننى حقا لم أعرف ماذا أقول  ..ولم أجد ما يسعفنى للتعبير والتقدير 
والحقيقة أننى أدرى بنفسى وأعرف تماما أننى عندما أتهادى فى التعبير فهذا يعنى أن احساسى أكبر من الكلمة ..وأن ما بداخلى قد تهدر قيمته اذا ما تكلمت ..وأن معرفتى بالشخص هى أقرب من الكلمة ولأنه على الناحية الأخرى يفهمنى جيدا ويعرف ما أكنه له من تقدير وبلا كلمات  ..

أسعدنى الحوار جدا يا جيهان ..أسعدنى بمعنى السعادة وكأننى أقرأ قطعة أدبية أو أستمتع بعوالم كتاب ..وكأننى أقرأ نفسى ..لست أدرى لما شعرت أننى لو كنت فى ذات الموضع لم أكن لأزيد عما قلتى ..لهذه الدرجة أجد نفسى فيما ذكرتى وقصدتى ..

ومن حسن الصدف أنك ذكرتى البدايات ..بداياتك هنا التى أشرتى فيها لرد بوكى الذى كان عاملا شجعك وحفزك على التواصل ..ويبدو أنك قد تلقيت الدرس جيدا حيث أنك - وربما لا تدرين - لعبتى هذا الدور معى فى بداياتى هنا ..وبرغم أن البدايات غالبا تكون مشوشة ولا تُذكر ..إلا أننى لا يمكن أن أنسى أنك أول من أعتنى بكلماتى وتواصل معى على ملفى الشخصى ..وكانت كلماتك فى عينى تبرق كاللؤلؤ..أنت قيمة كبيرة عندى يا جيهان ..

ياااه يا عزيزتى 
هذا ليس منتدى ..ليس مجرد منتدى جمعنا ..
انما هو قناة اتصال من خلالها تواصلنا وتعارفنا وكنا حقيقة ..فما بيننا جميعا سواء أنا وأنت ..أنا وأنتى وكل أعضاء هذا المنتدى والأصدقاء لا يمكن أبدا اختزاله بضغطات أزرة على الكيبورد أو حتى ببضعة ردود ..انما الحقيقة أنه أعمق بكثير ..انسانيا هو التقاء وتعارف على المستوى الإنسانى الشامل والواعى ..ومما عزز بالتأكيد هذه الصلات هى المواقف التى جمعتنا فى قاعة المناقشات وقاعة الإشراف الداخلى ..

تصورى أننى كلما تذكرت مواقف بعينها مما مررنا به ..أضحك كثيرا ..أضحك من قلبى 
كانت تبدو وقتها ..ربما مواقف عاصفة ..ومحنات ..
ولكنها لطالما جمعتنا وقضينا معها أوقاتا ممتعة 
حتى اختلافاتنا التقديرية المحدودة جدا ..ابتسم اذ أتذكرها الآن 
أشكر الله لأن هذه الخبرات علمتنا يا جيهان وأنضجتنا ..
وجعلتنا ندرك قيمة الآخر ومعنى أن نختلف ونحترم 
عرفتنا كيف نتواصل ونتفاهم ونعلو على الخلافات ..والأجمل أن نتسامح  
ونتيقن أن أحكامنا على الآخرين لا يجب أبدا أن تكون قاطعة 
أو واقعة تحت تقدير ممارسات عابرة قد لا تعنى أى شىء ولا تقترب من الشخصية ..
فى النهاية يا عزيزتى أجد نفسى من سعداء الحظ لأننى لازمتك..
 وتعرفتك عن قرب 
ولأننى حظيت بأن نتازمل ونُشرف على قاعة المناقشات التى هى من أحب القاعات لقلبى ..
كما أننى لن أنسى أيتها الأديبة الساحرة خواطرك التى تظل دائما بوابة مشرعة للإنسانية البيضاء ..مرهفة وشفافة وغير متكلفة ..

يبهج قلبى يا جيهان جميل ثناءك بذكرك لإسمى ولعلنى أكون محظوظة لو أسبغ قارىء على كتابتى مثلما أسبغتى عليها من جميل رأيك ورقته ..

أدعو الله أن يرزقك السعادة والرضا ..وأن يمحو عن قلبك أى أصداء للحزن أو عذابات فى الحياة ..وأن يكون الحب ..مثلما تغنيت دائما ..هو حظك الأوفر من الدنيا 

تحية تقدير ومحبة 

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مساء الخير على كل الاعزاء المشاركين فى الموضوع 
بجد بعتذر عن تأخرى فى الردود والتجاوب مع مشاعركم الجميلة دى بس بجد والله انا تعبانة طول امبارح و النهاردة ولسة واخدة قرصين مسكن وفنجانين قهوة عشان الصداع بس يخللى عنده دم ويسيبنى شوية 


فاصل قصير وراجعة ان شاء الله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> يا سلام يا سلام
> آدى المحطات وإلا فلا
> 
> تصدقى يا جناب المديرة
> أول ما وصلنى إشعار برسالة بوكى التى نوهت بها عن الموضوع لم أستطيع الصبر حتى أفتح الرسالة
> بل جئت على الفور هنا لأقرأ الموضوع لأننى كنت أنتظر هذه المحطة بالذات
> 
> طبعا وكما توقعت أن المحطة ستكون من أجمل محطات أبناء مصر
> ببساطة لأنك وكما تعودنا منك
> ...


بجد يا احمد مش عارفة ارد على كلامك دا خالص  :f: 
اشكرك ولو ان كلمة الشكر فعلا لا تفيك حقك ولا تعبر عن امتنانى الشديد لك ..
كلامك عن العاطفة والعقل فكرنى بمقولة قرأتها من مدة بتقول   *(**شاقة هي المهمة.. عندما يولد الانسان إمرأة**)
*
بالفعل المهمة بتكون شاقة جدا او خلينا نقول الحياة بتكون شاقة جدا بالنسبة للمرأة.. تركيبتها الفطرية بتخليها عاطفية لكن طبيعة الحياة القاسية بتجبرها انها تتعامل بعقل وحكمة وتجنب العاطفة فى كثير من المواقف تقدر تقول انى ورثت العاطفة من بابا الله يرحمه اما العقل فمن ماما هههههههههه الحكاية كانت عندى بالعكس  :: 
ما اقدرش اقول انى ناجحة تماما او بعرف فى كل وقت  اعمل التوازن دا لكن صدقنى بحاول هههههههه والحقيقة لو تعرف كم الاشياء الكتير والمختلفة اللى بعملها فى حياتى هاتتأكد تماما انى عندى انفصام فى الشخصية  :: 
مرة تانية بشكرك يا احمد وشرف لى انى اكون اخت لك دا احساسى بجد ناحيتك وربنا يديم يينا المودة والاخوة الصادقة المنزهة عن كل هدف 
تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> استمتعت بالحوار جدا يا جيهان تسلم ايديكى وشكرا على المواضيع الجميله الى حطتيها حقيقى المنتدى دايما عامر بالناس الجميله الى موجوده فيه وكلنا بنستفاد من تواجدكم شكرا ليكى ولريهام


أهلا يا احمد  :f: 
سعيدة حقيقى ان الحوار عجبك ويارب دايما أكون عند حسن ظنك وظن الجميع فيه هنا 
تحياتى ودايما بخير يارب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *بجد و الله انا استمتعت جداً بالحوار ده.. بجد جيهان واحدة من الشخصيات اللي انا بجد باستمتع جداً بردودها و رؤيتها للمواقف في المنتدي*
> *احب اشير الى نقطة لفتت نظري و هي ان اجابات جيهان على الاسئلة و الحديث نفسه شدنى اكتر من المواضيع و المحطات اللي اشارت اليها.. مع كامل الاعتراف بجمال الاختيارات.. بس مش عارف يمكن ده تحيز للشخصية* 
> *فى حاجة بقى مهمة برضه عايز اقولها.. و ده حصل و الله بجد دلوقتي..لما كنتي بتتكلمي عن بعض شخصيات الأعضاء لقيتني باقول في سري.. ده احمد ناصر.. ده فاضل.. بجد انت تحليلك للشخصيات روعة روعة*
> *اخيراً كل الشكر لك جيهان على الحديث الممتع و لإعلامية المنتدى رقم واحد بوكي بوكي على الأختيار المميز و اسلوبها الراقي في ادارة الحوار*


اهلا اهلا بالدكتور عصام زعيم الاهلاوية فى المنتدى 
ما تتخيلش رأيك فيه أسعدنى قد ايه يا دكتور  :f: 
الحقيقة انت من الشخصيات الجميلة جدا فى المنتدى انت وحسام عمر ههههههههههه وبحب جدا اتفرج- من بعيد طبعا  :: -على خلافاتكم فى الكورة 

اولا بضحك جدا من كم خفة الدم اللى بلاقيه فى ردودكم وثانيا بتمنى ان كل اللى بيختلفوا حول الكورة يبقوا زيكم طيبين لاقصى درجة وفى نفس الوقت متحمسين لاقصى درجة ..
بشكرك على اطرائك على المواضيع بجد حاولت اختصر جدا وكمان رجعت افتكرت مواضيع تانية كان نفسى القى الضوء عليها لكن كفاية كدا عليكم  :: وكمان الحمد لله لانى اكتشفت انى كنت اكبر رغاية فى محطات ابناء مصر لغاية دلوقتى 



تحياتى ودايما بخير يارب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> سلام الله عليكم 
> 
> حوار جميل جيهان
> 
> استمتعت بكل سطر فيه
> 
> لك مني خالص التحية و الود


أهلا يا إيمى  :f: 
نورتينى يا جميلة... بشكرك على وجودك وإطرائك الرقيق
تحياتى ودايما بخير يارب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أستاذة جيهان 
> ما شاء الله
> أسلوبك رائع 
> جذبتني كلماتك في الردود بسدة
> واختياراتك موفقة
> 
> بوكي .. مهما كررنا الشكر فهو لايكفي لذلك لن أمل من التكرار (.. بس انت استحملي .. ) شكراً بوكي



أهلا بك دكتور مصطفى  :f: 
سعيدة بتواجدك ومتابعتك الجميلة للحوار.. وصدقنى شرف كبير لي ان حاز الحوار على إعجابك 
أعرف أنك متابع جيد لكل فاعليات المنتدى بالاضافة الى أعضاءه بالطبع وذلك رغم قلة مشاركاتك التى أتمنى أن تكثفها أكثر من ذلك لنستزيد من معين معرفتك وثقافتك الواسعة ...

تحياتى ودائما بخير

----------


## سوما

جيهان أكيد من أرقى محطات ايناء مصر ,,  ::$: 
حقيقي اجابات جميلة ومواضيع أجمل ف المحطة ,, تسلم ايديك ..  :f2: 
ويسلم مجهودك يا باشمهندسة ريهام .. ::

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> مساء الخير ..
> 
> الحقيقة انا سعيدة ومرتبكة جدا فى نفس الوقت 
> ههههههههههه ما كنتش فاكرة ان الردود فى المواضيع دى هاتكون صعبة كدا 
> 
> فى الاول طبعا احب اشكر بوكى على توجيه الدعوة ليه حقيقى كانت تجربة جميلة جدا خاصة ان الاسئلة جت متنوعة وشاملة تقريبا كل الجوانب الشخصية للضيف مع ربطها بذكاء شديد جدا بالمنتدى وبمحطات او مواضيع هامة تهم الضيف وتعكس بصورة أو باخرى إهتماماته بالاضافة لذكرياته فى المنتدى ..مهم جدا اننا نفهم الناس اللى بنتعامل معاهم ونفهم شخصياتهم لان دا بيخلى التواصل مابينا فى المستقبل اسهل واجمل بكل تأكيد ..
> بشكر الصحفية البارعة بوكى واتمنى انى التقى معاها فى مواضيع كتير فى المستقبل من مواضيعها الجميلة الانسانية 
> تحياتى


العفو على ايه جيهان انا اللي سعيدة بقبولك تكوني ضيفتي في محطات ابناء مصر

وان شاء الله مش تكون آخر مرة  :f: 
****************

زيزو
عصام
د/مصطفى
ناريمان
سوما

كل الشكر لكم ولتواجدكم وتشجعيكم الدائم

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## mriadh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كنت أود أن أطرح سؤال على الأخت جيهان:

من أين لك بكل هذه الطاقة حتى تحسني التعبير وأنتي تجيبين على أسئلة ريهام؟ 

لكنني بقراءة الموضوع مرة ثانية، عرفت أن تلك الطاقة ما هي إلا نتاج لارتباطك بالمنتدى، إنها قصة حب رائعة نمت وكبرت مع الأيام وسقتها مواضيع حققت أرقاما قياسية في المشاركات والقراءات، وأغلبها لم تمحوها الأيام.

أشهد أنك عمدة من أعمدة المنتديات، لذلك عليك أن تفكري في دخول السياسة، وستكفيك أصوات أعضاء المنتدى لدخول مجلس الشعب

----------


## loly_h

*من المحاورين اللى بيعجبنى جدا  رقى اسلوبهم فى الحوار 

جيهان محمد على 

نورتى ياجيجى المحطة والدنيـــا كلها

وسعدت بمرورى بمحطاتك الجميلة




وكل الشكر لأجمل باشمهندسة على موضوعها اللى بيضم

أجمل  وأرق وأرقى باقة فى المنتدى

تسلم إيدك بوكاية ...*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الغالية جيهان
> 
> مش حكون ببالغ لو قلت ان المنتدى بدون جيهان محمد علي بيبقى ناقصه كتير
> اختياراتك جميلة قوي يا جيهان.. وعلى فكرة أنا من معجبينك ككاتبة فعلا
> يعني مثلا بحب فاروق جويدة وباعتبر قلمه صديق ليا وغيره من الأقلام وانتي وأستاذة لميس وأنفال لا تقلوا في نظري ابداع أبدا 
> وكلام في سرك بقى أنا عاملة ملف مجمعة فيه كل اللي بحبه ليكم جميعا ودايما برجع أقراه ..وأضيف عليه من أعمالكم الجديدة
> 
> موضوع خاطرة من سطر واحد أعتقد انه الموضوع العالمي لقاعة الخواطر ..بجد كانت فكرة رائعة وفي غاية العمق
> أما ( لولاك ما غنت أصابعي ) ..بصراحة مش قادرة لحد دلوقتي ألاقي تعليق يناسب روعته 
> ...


اهلا بك ناريمان 
صدقينى انا اللى بينقصنى كتير جدا من غير ابناء مصر يا ناريمان  دى حقيقة مش مجرد كلام ...
بالنسبة بقى لاعجابك بيه ككاتبة ماشى نعديها ::  لكن انك تساوينى بفاروق جويدة دى جامدة اوى عليه يا ناريمان  :Poster Oops: 
فاروق جويدة بالذات تقريبا كل مراهقتى قضيتها مع اشعاره لدرجة انى كنت بقصها من المجلات والجرائد واحتفظ بيها جوة كشاكيلى وكراريسى 
فاروق جويدة قامة كبيرة جدا اثرت فيه وفى اجيال غيرى بس رغم كدا كلامك اسعدنى جدا يا قمر ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنك دايما  :f: 
موضوع خاطرة من سطر واحد انا بحبه جدا هههههههه وعارفة انى صدعتكم بيه بس ببقى سعيدة طبعا لما حد غيرى يجيب سيرته  :: 
موضوع الكتابة يا نرمين مرهق جدا رغم متعته الشديدة ..مرهق فى عملية الابداع نفسها وفى مسؤوليته وفى الرسالة اللى بيحملها دا غير انك تحافظى دايما على اخر مستوى وصلتيله شئ مش هين ابدا  :No: عموما مجرد طلبك بيسعدنى جدا ويحمسنى لمزيد من التواجد ككاتبة ..
حقيقى مرورك اسعدنى جدا يا قمر واسفة على التأخير فى الرد عندى مشاكل مزمنة بين عنيه وبين شاشة الكومبيوتر ::  اليومين دول
تحياتى ودايما بخير يارب

----------


## kethara

*غاليتى الرقيقة جيهان

أسعدتنى كثيرا الرحلة معكِ وتلك المحطات الرائعة التى استوقفتينا بها
ومن بالغ سرورى هو تواجد حروفك الاثيرة بقاعة أحبها وأنتمى اليها 
وهى قاعة الخواطر فقد قرأتك هناك وتعرف عليكِ 
من خلال سطورك الالقة وكما توقعت ان أجدك هنا
حوار رشيق مُبدع صريح محدد ومدون باسلوب مميز
واتذكر عندما قرأت لكِ لأول مرة دار بينى وبين أحدى صيدقاتى بالمنتدى
أنكِ شخصية مميزة وقلمك صاحب فكر وله مذاق خاص
ولم تجهضى ظنونى غاليتى بل بلاغتك فاقت تخيلاتى
وأسجل اعجابى بجملتك الرائعة هنا بعلاقتك مع الاخر
وكيف بتِ تبحثى عن طرق للوفاق قبل ان تبتلعك مساحات الاختلاف
هذة هى جيهان محمد على
دمتِ بخير

والشكر موصول للمحاورة الرشيقة بوكى

تمنياتى بالتألق والخير 
معتحيتى*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان محمد على
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> قرأت الموضوع أكثر من مرة يا جيهان لأننى أحب أن أقرئك دائما وكثيرا ..فغزارة ودسامة أفكارك وملامستها للواقع والقلب تغرى دائما بمحاولة تعدد القراءات حتى ليكتشف الواحد فى كل مرة مغازى جديدة ومعانى ثرية فى كلامك ..فيخرج وهو الفائز حقا ..
> وبرغم ذلك ..
> هنا
> ...


اهلا بك ندى  :f: 

لا اعرف كيف اتواصل مع هذا الفيض الجارف من المشاعر الصادقة الجميلة ..!!
تعرفين يا عزيزنى منذ زمن انى أضيع أمام مشاعر الحب  ربما كنت أكثر تماسكا وصلابة أمام غيرها من المشاعر الانسانية حتى السلبية منها وغير الودودة ...ربما قدمت عذرى الذى تعلميه جيدا حتى لا يخيب ظنك فى ردى عليك او تكون كلمات شكرى أقل كثيرا مما توقعتيه ومما تستحقيه  :: 
اتفهم كثيرا حالة الصمت التى تتلازم مع زخم المشاعر فى القلب ..أتفهمها لأنى أعيشها وأمر بها كثيرا وربما كانت نفس هذه الحالة التى وصفتيها وتعترينى انا أيضا هى ما دعتنى لإختيار توقيعى الحالى (لأننا نتقن الصمت حملونا وزر النوايا) فلا عليك حبيبتى فما تكنيه نحوى من مشاعر جميلة أعرفه وأعتز به كثيرا ..
بالنسبة للبدايات كلنا نتشابه فيها ندى ...كلنا نكون أقرب للخجل ..للتردد ...لعدم الثقة فى النفس حتى وإن كنا على العكس تماما فى حياتنا هذا لاننا ببساطة ندخل عالم جديد علينا نجهل معظم أدواته ونضطر لإعادة بناء جهاز إستقبالنا وإرسالنا بما يتوافق معه لنرسل ونستقبل رسائلنا الانسانية.. هى حالة أقرب لتعلم الطفل للكلام نحتاج وقتها من يضعنا على أول الطريق ، فعلها معى كثيرون فى البدايات لعلى ذكرت بعضهم فى سياق الحوار وكان لزاما على أن أفعلها مع غيرى أيضا ليس منّة أو تعطف ولكنه واجب وإلتزام أخلاقى لا يجوز الفكاك منه ... خاصة وان كان هذا الذى يقبع فى البدايات يستحق بالفعل الولوج بل والتحليق فى سماء هذا العالم لان لديه الكثير وانت بالفعل يا عزيزتى كان ولا يزال لديك الكثير والكثير جدا من المواهب والملكات والمخزون الانسانى الرائع الذى تسعدينا به بكل حرف تخطيه هنا فى المنتدى ..

المنتدى عالم رائع بالفعل كما وصفتيه ندى رغم قسوته أحيانا ..رغم غياب الوجوه والعيون ..المعبر الاول والاهم عن المشاعر ومكنون القلوب..
ولكن روعته فى انه يفسح للكلمة مكان أرحب للانطلاق والتعبير ...أروع لانه يجعلنا نعمل ملكاتنا المعطلة فى التخيل والفراسة وإطلاق الروح لتتعرف على غيرها من الارواح ..جميلها وخبيثها ..رائع لاننا تعرفنا نماذج من البشر ربما إطار حياتنا الضيق مهما اتسع وتنوعت صوره لم تكن لتسمح لنا أبدا بلقائهم ...رائع لاننا تعرفنا وخضنا تجارب جديدة ومتنوعة أثقلتنا وأضافت الكثير لشخصياتنا ..

الخلاف بينى وبينك ندى أو بينى وبين أى فرد هنا لم أكن أبدا لاسمح ان يكون خلاف حول الشخص والشخصية الخلاف -إن حدث -كان يحدث دائما مع الموقف الواحد ..المجرد ..والمنفصل عما سبقه أو لاحقه من مواقف ولهذا أقسم لك أننى لا أحمل فى قلبى أى ضغينة لأى أحد هنا سواء إختلفت معه أم لم أختلف.. ولكن الموقف فقط هو ما أتحفظ عليه وأُعبر عن تحفظى هذا للاخر فى حينه بكل وضوح وجلاء ..
شرف مزاملتك كان لى انا ايضا يا عزيزتى فبيننا مساحات من الاتفاق والتوافق حقا كبيرة ورحبة وتحتوى أى خلاف بسيط فى وجهات النظر قد يطرأ أحيانا ويكون فى إطار الاحترام المتبادل الراسخ بيننا دائما وابدا ..
اما الكتابة يا ندى فهى مساحة توافق رائعة بيننا ايضا تسعدنى وتحمسنى دوما لمزيد من العطاء لانى أعرف ان هناك من ستقرأ وتتفهم جيدا محتوى الفكرة وهدف الرسالة من كل ما أكتب ..بإمكاننا ان نكتب لشخص واحد فقط يا ندى نكون على يقين من انه يشعر بما نكتب ...
أشكرك حبيبتى على هذا التواصل الرائع وهذه المشاركة التى أضفت على محطتى المتواضعة فى ابناء مصر رقة وصفاء ونقاء لا مثيل لهم..
دمت فى محبة الله ورضوانه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان أكيد من أرقى محطات ايناء مصر ,, 
> حقيقي اجابات جميلة ومواضيع أجمل ف المحطة ,, تسلم ايديك .. 
> ويسلم مجهودك يا باشمهندسة ريهام ..


أهلا بك وسام..

سعيدة جدا بإعجابك بالمحطة حبيبة قلبى ويارب دايما كدا نفضل متجمعين فى مواضيع حلوة بتقربنا وبتظهر الجانب الإنسانى الجميل مننا كلنا
تحياتى ودايما بخير يارب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كنت أود أن أطرح سؤال على الأخت جيهان:
> 
> من أين لك بكل هذه الطاقة حتى تحسني التعبير وأنتي تجيبين على أسئلة ريهام؟ 
> 
> لكنني بقراءة الموضوع مرة ثانية، عرفت أن تلك الطاقة ما هي إلا نتاج لارتباطك بالمنتدى، إنها قصة حب رائعة نمت وكبرت مع الأيام وسقتها مواضيع حققت أرقاما قياسية في المشاركات والقراءات، وأغلبها لم تمحوها الأيام.
> 
> أشهد أنك عمدة من أعمدة المنتديات، لذلك عليك أن تفكري في دخول السياسة، وستكفيك أصوات أعضاء المنتدى لدخول مجلس الشعب


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

سؤال للأخ رياض ..


































دا حسد ولا ايه يا دكتور  :: ؟؟؟!!!!


جميل اوى وصفك لعلاقتى بالمنتدى بأنها علاقة حب ...هى فعلا علاقة حب ومن أول نظرة كمان ودا كان واضح فى كلامى لما قلت إنى سجلت بمجرد دخولى على المنتدى ومن غير تردد كمان ...إرتباطنا بالاماكن يشبه كتير إرتباطنا بالبشر يا دكتور وانا مريضة بحب الاماكن ...حقيقى علاقتى بالمنتدى غريبة شوية لانه فى النهاية مكان إفتراضى لكنه مع الوقت بقى مكان حقيقى جدا جوايا وبسببه بضحك وببكى وبغضب وبتعترينى كافة المشاعر الانسانية اللى ممكن أحسها ناحية ناس أو أماكن حقيقية فى حياتى ...المواضيع هى عبارة عن صور مختلفة من إهتماماتى انا الشخصية فى الحياة وبحاول قدر الاستطاعة إنى أكتبها بصدق وأمانة عشان توصل للقارئ بنفس الصدق اللى اتكتبت بيه ..
شهادتك ليه أسعدتنى جدا جدا ويمكن سعادتى الحقيقية مصدرها معرفتى إنك مش بتجامل حد وبتعنى تماما كلماتك وانا كمان بأعنى كلماتى جدا لما أقولك( اشكرك وأتمنى إنى أكون عند حسن ظنك فيه دايما )
أما بقى إقتراحك الهاااااااااام جدا عن مجلس الشعب  :: 
فأنا موافقة طبعاااااا طالما أعضاء المنتدى هاينتخبونى  :: ... لكن مشكلة تحديد الدائرة الانتخابية هاتكون صعبة شوية إلا بقى لو عملنا دايرة خاصة بأبناء مصر بس.. كدا يبقى ضمنت إنى هافوز بإكتساح  ::hop:: 
سعدت بوجودك فعلا يا دكتور كل امنياتى لك بالسعادة والتوفيق

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *من المحاورين اللى بيعجبنى جدا  رقى اسلوبهم فى الحوار 
> 
> جيهان محمد على 
> 
> نورتى ياجيجى المحطة والدنيـــا كلها
> 
> وسعدت بمرورى بمحطاتك الجميلة
> 
> 
> ...


أهلا بك هاله ..

إنتى اللى نورتى الدنيا كلها يا قمر بوجودك وطلتك الحلوة فى محطتى 

وبعدين إيييييييييييه الإهداء الجميل ده بجد رائع جدا يا هاله تسلم إيدك عليه بجد  :f: 
بشكرك على إطرائك الرقيق وانا عارفة إنك جواكى فنانة حقيقى بتحس بكل المعانى الجميلة 
ربنا يارب يسعدك ويفرح قلبك زى ما أسعدتينى بوجودك النهاردة معايا 
تحياتى ودايما بخير يا رب

----------


## nova_n

أختى الجميلة جيهان محمد على

فرحت جدا لما شوفت هنا الرحلة معاكى بجد استمتعت
وتذكرت اول اشتراكى فى المنتدى وحسيت انى دخلت مكان غلط
بصراحة حسيت انه عالم الكبار وخفت شوية
وغبت فترة ولما رجعت انتى طمنتينى برقتك وسألتى عنى
وحسيت ان مش شرط لازم أكون بقدر خبرتكم وثقافتكم
لكن كفاية الاقى لغة للتواصل مع الجميع
شكرا لوجوك معانا ومحطات جميلة

وشكرا للأستاذة بوكى وعلى اختيارها الرائع
لشخصيات جميلة فى المنتدى

شكرا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *غاليتى الرقيقة جيهان
> 
> أسعدتنى كثيرا الرحلة معكِ وتلك المحطات الرائعة التى استوقفتينا بها
> ومن بالغ سرورى هو تواجد حروفك الاثيرة بقاعة أحبها وأنتمى اليها 
> وهى قاعة الخواطر فقد قرأتك هناك وتعرف عليكِ 
> من خلال سطورك الالقة وكما توقعت ان أجدك هنا
> حوار رشيق مُبدع صريح محدد ومدون باسلوب مميز
> واتذكر عندما قرأت لكِ لأول مرة دار بينى وبين أحدى صيدقاتى بالمنتدى
> أنكِ شخصية مميزة وقلمك صاحب فكر وله مذاق خاص
> ...


قيثارة الكلمة والحرف الأنيق ...قيثارة :f: 
أسعدنى حضورك الرائع حبيبتى وإطرائك الرقيق على شخصى المتواضع 
وأتمنى ان تثرينا دائما برائع كلماتك التى تعكس موهبة حقيقية نفخر بوجودها بيننا فى أبناء مصر 
خالص أمنياتى لك بالسعادة والخير كله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أختى الجميلة جيهان محمد على
> 
> فرحت جدا لما شوفت هنا الرحلة معاكى بجد استمتعت
> وتذكرت اول اشتراكى فى المنتدى وحسيت انى دخلت مكان غلط
> بصراحة حسيت انه عالم الكبار وخفت شوية
> وغبت فترة ولما رجعت انتى طمنتينى برقتك وسألتى عنى
> وحسيت ان مش شرط لازم أكون بقدر خبرتكم وثقافتكم
> لكن كفاية الاقى لغة للتواصل مع الجميع
> شكرا لوجوك معانا ومحطات جميلة
> ...


أهلا حبيبتى نوفا
والله انا اللى سعدت جدا دلوقتى لما عرفت انى كنت سبب ولو بطريق غير مباشر فى وجود عضوة جميلة زيك  :f: 
حقيقى انتى من اقرب الاعضاء لقلبى هنا يا نوفا وبحس فيكى بطيبة ونقاء ورغبة حقيقية فى الإرتقاء بالذات والتعلم دائما ..
أشكرك على مرورك الجميل دا وعلى كلماتك الطيبة فى حقى ويارب دايما نفضل متجمعين على الحب والخير والاخوة الصادقة المنزهة عن أى غرض .....
دمت بخير وسلام

----------


## ابن البلد

أستمتعت كثيرا بقراءة اللقاء
قرأته مرتين خاصه أن في بعض الجمل معبرة جدا ورائعة وبعد أذنكم هلطشها  :: 

والمحطة من أجمل المحطات ده أكيد
بشكرك جيهان جدا جدا على حضورك وعلى تألقك الدائم وإختياراتك المميزة للمواضيع التي توقفنا معك عندها.

بوكي بوكي أختيار فوق الممتاز ولقاء رائع جدا 
كل الشكر لكم جميعا
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

الأخت العزيزة جيهان محمد على
بالرغم من الكلام الكتير ده كله  ::  بس بجد بجد قريته كله و استمعت به وحسيته
لانه جاى من قلب شفاف صريح واختياراتك للمواضيع مميزة ورائعة
وفقك الله فى خطاك

----------

